# Sonic Passion



## ChristmasDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

So I gather a decent amount of you remember what Sonic Passion was... if not, http://www.sonic-online.com/sonicpassion/ 
Anyone know why it closed down? That place sounds like it was a goldmine for cheap laughs. Anyone know of any similar websites/know where these idiots relocated to, out of interest?


----------



## exball (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ChristmasDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

>



I want more like this. It's hilarious how delusional and easy to troll these people are


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 20, 2013)

I vouch this be moved to Lolcow general

but anyways here's my personal favourite post








> Then Brandon says I'm psychotic for liking Rubi and Knuckles so much and that he should just break my Sonic game disks so I could "Get over them"



I find it incredible that a seven year old kid has more common sense and a better grasp on reality than this chick.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 21, 2013)

This should be the moved to the Lolcow General. Too bad the forum's down.


----------



## Night Terror (Sep 21, 2013)

When I first discovered this, I thought I'd seen the worst of the internet.
It seems rather tame now.


----------



## Fialovy (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, I love that seven-year-old already, way to go Brandon! He'd be 15 by now, hopefully he hasn't changed too much and still has his gift of reason.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 22, 2013)

[youtube]zxNV8WeTADY[/youtube]


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 22, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> [youtube]zxNV8WeTADY[/youtube]



BlackBuster needs to bring this series back, I don't think we got the 2nd part on Chris.


----------



## The Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

It's like they say, passions is fer smashins.


----------



## Male (Sep 22, 2013)

/thread


----------



## exball (Sep 22, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> /thread



Oh sweet Jesus no.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 22, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even worst, there was a poll


----------



## exball (Sep 22, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the above... ALL OF THE ABOVE! WAAATTT!


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 23, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> /thread





Spoiler


----------



## Pine Tar (Sep 28, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> /thread



PINGAS! But seriously, that's way past fucked up.


----------



## Fialovy (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah... yeah, they all want his PINGAS


----------



## Pine Tar (Sep 28, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> yeah... yeah, they all want his PINGAS



FapPING AS usual I see?


----------



## random_pickle (Sep 30, 2013)

In the chao person's defense, I felt the same way about my first chao Ricki. We leveled her up all the way to max and taught her every trick we could. She was my very first "pet" I ever took care of. Not only that but she reminded me of when my brother and I used to get along rather than constantly fight like we do now.

But seriously? Calling a seven year old kid a retard?! He doesn't know any better!


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 3, 2013)

This one is my favorite, by far:


----------



## FedoraNinja35 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jeebus, now I can imagine what a love child between Vivian (Alix's profile picture) and Sonic would look like.


----------



## Bec (Mar 4, 2022)

So, apparently Alix has come back (or at least someone claiming to be Alix) after all these years later and is claiming the whole forum was a troll?
if you go to the link on the "case study site" which is still up, now redirects you to this:








						👑 I'm Alix 👑 | Linktree
					

A Lolita girl with the face of a doll and the body of a greek statue.




					linktr.ee
				





			https://archive.ph/EMHfr
		





In the "blog posts" section there are the following Instagram posts from (the most recent are on the top and the oldest at the bottom).








						📝 Welcome To My Blog 📝 | Linktree
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:15:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Spoiler: The TRUE story behind my ED page (and more proof that Sonic Passion was never real)






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CVkUdX5M5Q_/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “Hello, this post is about revealing the T…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:17:22 UTC




					archive.ph
				





> Hello, this post is about revealing the TRUE story behind my ED page. And at the same time this post will also reveal some more evidences proving that Sonic Passion was never real.
> 
> So, what's prompted me to talk about my ED page is that some troll recently posted a comment about it on my IG. I'm not sure why they have mentioned it because you know trolls are so dumb that it's actually often difficult to understand them so yeah I still don't really know what they had to say about this page but I sure know what I DO have to say about it.
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Yes I DO have more evidences






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CUXFhG6gX-0/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “So this is going to be my very first post…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:31:34 UTC




					archive.ph
				





> Hello everyone. I'm making this post as an announcement that I have retrieved more evidences that sonic passion was all for fake eventhough I still haven't posted them yet. It's been several weeks already, only I've been too "lazy" to post them yet. Also, there are some evidences that I'd like to capture in video to add even more to the authenticity. So all of these stuff take time and I can make absolutely no guarantee as to when it will be done. So this post is not about posting more evidences, this post is just about announcing that I DO have more evidences eventhough I still haven't posted them yet.
> 
> As you can see, I'm doing my utmost to answer all of your questions, not just with empty words, but also with evidences. But today I think it's my turn to ask you a question:
> 
> ...








Spoiler: I've never had cardiac arrest / heart attack / whatever






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CUFT8JPqX2Q/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “One more blatant lie was my supposed "car…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:36:18 UTC




					archive.ph
				





> One more blatant lie was my supposed "cardiac arrest".
> 
> But before I even begin to explain to you why it's impossible that I'd ever had a cardiac arrest or even a heart condition, I will let the medical community answer your question. So just slide to see the other picture.
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Sonic Passion was ALL for fake






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CSumnGSqzLX/?utm_medium=copy_link
		



			https://www.instagram.com/p/CSumnGSqzLX/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “Hello everyone!!! As you can see I'm exci…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:38:37 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Hello everyone!!! As you can see I'm excited!! This is because I've just found an old flash drive of mine and that this flash drive contained something related to sonic passion!! And this thing is one more EVIDENCE of people's complete retardation...

The second picture I've posted (when you slide) originates from sonic passion. But what was it you wonder? Well this was my profile picture on the forum! Not my avatar, my profile picture! You know, the picture that is supposed to be your faceshot! 

So yeah this picture must be about 20 years old so I hope that you all feel very fortunate and privileged to get to see it! 

So as you can see (or at least as any NORMAL PERSON can see), not only is this picture not me, but it's also not even a real person. This weird face was completely software created.

To me sonic passion had never been anything but a "movie" so even the pictures posted on the site were fake.

I honestly don't remember why I had created this specific face though. Maybe I had created it as a joke just for a laugh or maybe I wanted to weird people out. I really don't remember. But one thing is sure, I was definitely lying and manipulating people about everything so obviously I even posted fake pictures on the forum.

But you know what? The people who had written the article about sonic passion, they were like so so so dumb!! They were complete retards!! 

Because they had found this picture and then they would make entire threads commenting on it!!! They would write how ugly I was, how big my lips were etc!!! And this was non stop!! I swear it was entire threads!!! 

And me I was so much into playing my character that sometimes I'd even pretend to be offended!!! But in reality I was just doubled up with laughter!!! 

I mean, but seriously!!! SERIOUSLY!!!! How could you not see that this pic wasn't even a real person?!?! How can you be THAT retarded???

So I'll repeat it once again: Sonic passion never truly existed. I was lying about EVERYTHING, and the other members of the site were lying as well because I had blackmailed them.

I used to tell them that either they posted shocking contents or I would ban their account, that's all.
Everything I've done was done for attention and eventually to become rich famous. That's all.
And you know what? I don't even need the last laugh because I've been laughing at your dumb asses the ENTIRE time! 
(picture included)


			https://instagram.flaf1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/238797900_259534262444903_2799575673290065439_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=instagram.flaf1-1.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=zyw3s7xtgi0AX-Fo6ah&edm=AABBvjUBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjY0MzIxOTgzNjAyNzEzNjk2NA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9BXXqwEaiXkMT51jMNBU2eiOv5UiOOzkDeKlxakcAS5w&oe=622883E8&_nc_sid=83d603
		



			https://archive.ph/EMHfr
		









Spoiler: The Sonic sex toys lie






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CQTVP6yApEN/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “Hello everyone, today I would like to men…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:49:22 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Hello everyone, today I would like to mention what I would call "the sex toys lie". The sex toys in question are the so-called "sonic sex toys". You know the sex toys that had Sonic stickers all over them. Well sadly this could be the one and only lie that I cannot debunk because I can't disclose too much details regarding sexual matters as this would just be BEGGING FOR MORE DRAMA. Still, there is one thing I would like to point out. Back in the days when the pictures had been posted there were several people who had commented that these sex toys looked very strange because they seemed to have never been in contact with any body fluid. These people wondered how could stickers remain that neatly on a dildo because logically the writings on the stickers (that clearly were from ballpoint pen) should at least have faded due to body fluids. However, not only had the stickers never peeled off but the writings remained immaculate. So this alone proves that since the beginning there was well and truly a mystery surrounding these sex toys. And the truth is probably far from what you had always imagined. But now as I already said this is one lie that I will never be able to debunk or show any evidence about it due to its sexually explicit nature, so I'll just let you draw your own conclusions...





Spoiler: I have never written any poem for Sonic






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CQL_QoegAIF/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “This entry is dedicated to all the retard…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 19:00:49 UTC




					archive.ph
				



This entry is dedicated to all the retards who still believe that I've written a love poem for Sonic. It's been 20 years that you're claiming that I'm the author of a poem I'd have written for "sonic". The supposed "poem" that you're obsessed about was my forum signature which was made up of several sentences written in red. The thing is that firstly it's never been a poem (only a publicity stunt as usual) and secondly it was never written by me. This was just some random quotes I had copied and pasted from other websites. And obviously they were never from me, they all were from other people. If you want some evidences just slide to see the other picture. But I don't understand. Since the so called "poem" is worth 20 years of rants it must be extremely important and interesting right? So how come it isn't important enough for anyone to even check its LEGITIMACY??? How come that in 20 years you have never wondered if your so-called "poem" was not just some deceiving marketing strategy (like everything else that was on this forum) ??? Are you THAT retarded??? Did it require your brain too much effort?!?! Well I'm sorry but you will have to make some more effort because I'm not posting all the other quotes! Sorry! So if you want to find the REAL authors of the other quotes you will just have to Google them by yourself dumbasses!
image of a poem she attached.


			https://instagram.flaf1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/201821054_1205859793242920_3210355224000751782_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=instagram.flaf1-1.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=LdTNMQoNL2EAX_Eclp8&edm=AABBvjUBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjU5NzQ0NzgyNTkyNzIwOTk4MQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9mmAF-4u5G0pWkMELqD33vHZfUYXu8Uejo2MyegVwyzA&oe=622A30B4&_nc_sid=83d603
		









						201821054_1205859793242920_3210355224000751782_n.jpg (1060×1060)
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:55:47 UTC




					archive.ph
				









Spoiler: I have never been into bestiality






			https://www.instagram.com/p/CPNZVx7AIq4/?utm_medium=copy_link
		









						Alix Doll 👑 on Instagram: “So this is going to be my very first post…
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 18:31:34 UTC




					archive.ph
				



So this is going to be my very first post about revealing some more of my lies. As you already know (well hopefully) during several years (almost a decade) I have made up countless lies for the sake of fame, to boost traffic towards my websites etc...

And the very first lie I would like to talk about is what I would call "the bestiality lie". This one lie is very important to me because it led idiots to believe I was the absolute opposite of what I truly am...

So, there are some people around that claim that I'm a zoophile, that they saw videos of me french kissing dogs etc...

The video they talk about truly had existed. I had uploaded it on YouTube long ago. And it was not really me French kissing a dog, it was rather the dog French kissing me, which is slightly different.

This all started with a simple picture of me posing with a dog. We were doing nothing at all, the dog was just standing next to me.

Only, the picture had been republished on 4chan, and since people are absolute idiots that cannot live without some "shock value" they have started rumors about me having sex with this dog. Yes, as insane as it is they have started this rumor ONLY because I was standing next to a dog. And you know what's even more crazy? The dog in question was a female but the retards didn't even know about that!

The female dog belonged to my mom and like a lot of dogs, she had this cute habit of "French kissing" us!

So not long after the rumor I had decided to shoot a video of her French kissing me in order to boost the traffic to my websites. I've told myself if they're dumb enough to start rumors just cause I'm posing next to a dog then how much will they talk about me if I post such video???

And that's all. Back then the only thing I was interested in was to be talked about. And if there was a hidden message it was certainly not a message about bestiality, it was a message about animals being less disgusting than humans.

Now I want you to know that I have absolutely zero sexual attraction toward animals. I never have and I never will. I don't even know how it's possible to have sexual attraction toward animals.
I love animals from the bottom of my heart but I love them from a motherly love and I will always treat them with the utmost respect.
I completely regret the video I had posted because eventhough it was only acting and there was absolutely nothing sexual I should never have involved an innocent dog in these disgusting stuff. Her French kissing me wasn't disgusting. What is disgusting is people's twisted minds.
And I want you to know that I've always taken animal abuse EXTREMELY SERIOUSLY and this includes bestiality. Just know that I'm an animal activist, I make regular donations to animal charities, I've made a last will so that when I die all my money will go to an animal charity I support and I've signed countless petitions against bestiality.
I'm now a pet mom and animals truly are MY CHILDREN. They have their own bedroom and I've just ordered a TV for my cat.
I reiterate I would never ever cause any sort of harm or disrespect to an animal. This is absolutely unthinkable!
And I know that a lot of people believe that bestiality is a topic that can be joked about but I find that absolutely DISGUSTING! Even jokingly sexualizing an animal is one thing I will never forgive!!


Im too lazy to archive the other blog posts since they don't seem to have to do with sonic passion as well as this being a chore to compile.


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL0NmC-UyBO9kQ3PZcifBcQ
		









						Alix Doll - YouTube
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 19:23:31 UTC




					archive.ph
				





			https://www.instagram.com/jiya.al.salaam/
		









						Alix Doll 👑 (@jiya.al.salaam) • Instagram photos and videos
					

archived 4 Mar 2022 19:25:04 UTC




					archive.ph
				



https://curiouscat.qa/0hMyD0ll (dead)
ED Page she talks about https://encyclopediadramatica.online/Alix_Henriol https://archive.ph/za1at


----------

